# Seperation Anxiety



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

We are quite worried about one of our tiels Honey she is around 16 weeks old now and is still cuddly but she has started getting nippy and we dont seem to be able to leave the room without her panicking, she screams and screams which is not a good thing when we live in a flat. We get them up in the morning, uncover them all feed and water them then get ready for work we do both work but they are all used to this as they all get special alone time with us in the evenings, but when she hears us leaving she screams then when she hears the door opening in the afternoon she starts screming we cant even go to the toilet unless someone else is in the room with her we are worried about her and our neighbours, is there any way you know of helping her calm down and know that we are coming back and not abandoning her, we dont know why she does this as she came from a very loving breeder who even takes them all on holiday, any help will be very apreciated?? 
kev and caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyebaby (Jul 19, 2009)

You sound like you are having the same problem as I am. I am scratching my head to as to what to do for her. But Skye flaps around and has caught her wings a couple of times and I am so afraid of her hurting herself and the screaching doesnt help either.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike calls for me I will call back but only once or twice. Since birds contact call to make sure everything is alright. If he keeps calling I ignore him and come back into the room when he is quite and praise him. If it is taking long for him to calm down and I need to go into that room I will make a noise like brrrrr or do do do and Spike will start to sing by going do do do himself  So I can then enter the room and praise him for making a noise I like


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Question: when you first got her did you give her attention non stop while you were home? 

the reason i ask is because this sounds like the common issues that happen when people give a new bird TONS of attention when they first get them, then as time goes on its less and less (life changes, etc) 

This is what causes screaming birds. 

When you leave you'll need to tell her "i'll be back" or "bye bye" or something to that fact. 

when you come in and she's screaming ignore it , when she's quiet Praise her 

Always ignore the bad behavior and praise the good behavior 

when they bite tell them "no biting" and remove them from the situation - rather its placing them on a play gym, on the arm of a couch, chair , etc. Ignore them for a moment and then Have them step up and try again EACH time they bite - go through the steps again. they will learn biting isn't allowed 

It will take a while, as she is "set in her ways" now. but it can be corrected with time, patience, and persistence 

and above all DO NOT GIVE IN!


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

We got Tex on the 5th April 09 and its getting to the stage that you are all talking about but he does not scream he just whistles for me. When I walk in the door from work he does not want to know any one else in the house he just wants me.... If I sit on the lounge he will run to the edge of his play area and walk backwards and forwards to get my attention and if I don't get him he will just fly over to me. When I walk into the kitchen again he whistles and if I don't get him he will just fly onto the floor and try and walk into the kitchen. This is the same if I leave the room to go to the toilet or for a shower.
Got to love it all.


----------



## Mica (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, i can understand the Tex situation, Mica was the same - were you also trying to shower with a bird on your wrist?

I have realised that i have probably taught all Mica's bad behaviour to her by letting her get away with murder so i am glad i found this forum in order to teach her some manners. I have lived alone since i got her and soon there will be somone else in the house, i just hope i will survive without my playtime with her!!

She also screams when i leave but only for a minute and again when she hears my car in the evening, but i love it! I am probably not good in the discipline area...


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Must admit I have never had to have a shower with him on my wrist!! But I do take him into the shower with me and he sits on the basin while I shower and he whistles and I talk back.


----------

